# Chyna & X-Pac Sex Video  NOT WORK SAFE



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's one for all you pervs 

1 night in China . this is the full video. this is not 1 lil clip! its the full movie. 
http://67.18.13.18/~nittoliv/forums/index.php?showtopic=4312 Then find the wmv link link 

Hope this isn't a repost

Edit: Wow this is very explicit !!!!!!!! Maybe this should be deleted ? Guess I should of watched it before posting the link ! OOOPS !


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 21, 2004)

wow old people are good for something


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2004)

They are ?


----------



## Shae (Dec 21, 2004)

No wonder so many men have t-shirts that say, "I wanna live in Chyna."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok, I need to make a few comments.

First off, this shouldn't be labeled "Not Work Safe", it should be labeled, "Not human Safe".  Also, if you have never been banned before, posting this should be a bannable offense.  Thirdly, if you know where I can get it in better resolution I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Rich46yo (Dec 21, 2004)

I didnt even know such sights existed.....talking about old.........Rich


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

So... this is what you do in your time away from the gym...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 21, 2004)

The site hosting this vid is outstanding.  Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ok, I need to make a few comments.
> 
> First off, this shouldn't be labeled "Not Work Safe", it should be labeled, "Not human Safe". Also, if you have never been banned before, posting this should be a bannable offense. Thirdly, if you know where I can get it in better resolution I would really appreciate it.


Dale , 

i couldn't even begin to remember how I even came across this , let alone find one in a better resolution.

I think I started at www.wtfpeople.com followed something from there


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So... this is what you do in your time away from the gym...


I knew you would find your way here


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I didnt even know such sights existed.....talking about old.........Rich


Neither did I


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 21, 2004)

Dam too late, the link is dead.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Dec 22, 2004)

Damnit Crap! missed it.Anyone download that?


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2004)

Rats!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2004)

You didn't miss much, she just pulled out her dong and nailed Xpac in the back door.


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2004)

vICE VERSA... CORRECT?? i HOPE!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> vICE VERSA... CORRECT?? i HOPE!



I said what I meant and I meant what I said.


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I said what I meant and I meant what I said.




 P U K E


----------



## RexStunnahH (Dec 23, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You didn't miss much, she just pulled out her dong and nailed Xpac in the back door.


oh............. 
well thanks for the review.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 23, 2004)

The link is back up. Right click link and select save as.


----------



## Newt (Dec 23, 2004)

I didn't even click on the link!  The very thought of those two makes me want to puke!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 24, 2004)

My cock is bigger than both of the following pro wrestlers dicks combined.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> My cock is bigger than both of the following pro wrestlers dicks combined.


----------



## Shae (Dec 24, 2004)

Took me a while to figure that out. ^ 

Sorry, not awake yet.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2004)

wasn't much of a joke but nice pic of the rock.


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

Source: http://www.seanwaltman.com/

Joanie was arrested on January 1st for domestic battery. She assualted me struck me in the head and face countless times after getting back from the Playboy Mansion. There were several witnesses to her behavior, including Jeff Meecham from The Extreme Mayhem Show, and unfortunately my two children witnessed and heard all of this. She was released today once again having to suffer no consequences for her behavior. She showed no remorse.

*Well, now I guess he gets a free shirt. "I went into Chyna and all I got was this black eye".*


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 6, 2008)

/\ I'm Crono 1000 and I approve this message.


----------



## MeatZatk (Oct 6, 2008)

"adult bleeding hemangiona cincinnati adult scoliosis" 

rofl!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2008)

This guy is persistent.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 7, 2008)

giggity giggity


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2008)

if it wasn't for the rock's pic this thread would have no redeeming qualities at all. 

chyna  has a big dick


----------

